# Help please I need an idea and I'm clueless



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

My friends used to do a one item costume party. Bring a towel and say you are an alien hitchhiker.

Or do you need something that is obviously a costume? You can get skeleton suits similar to the one Donnie wore pretty cheap, or did you want the Frank costume?


----------



## crank713 (Oct 12, 2008)

DeathDealer said:


> My friends used to do a one item costume party. Bring a towel and say you are an alien hitchhiker.
> 
> Or do you need something that is obviously a costume? You can get skeleton suits similar to the one Donnie wore pretty cheap, or did you want the Frank costume?


I think I should have something that really looks like a costume.

I would actually prefer Donnie's costume as I think it would be more comfortable than the Frank costume. But I still could not find.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Since "out there" is out, Do you want something:

Funny
Scary
Clever
Studly

or you can pick a combo of two, this will "help us help you"


----------



## crank713 (Oct 12, 2008)

Well I suppose I would like something clever that is maybe just a tad humorous. I'm not really going for a scary/gross type of thing.


----------



## 13ecca7 (Aug 23, 2008)

The easiest costume I've ever done was the Invisible Man. Just wear a hat, a coat and/or clothes that cover arms and legs, gloves, and sunglasses. Then wrap the rest of your face with a roll of bandages, and voila.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok, I have another question, is there anything you are "into".....something that might reflect your personality? (i.e. you play instument, love polka, fix doorknobs, skydive, train chinchillas...anything)


----------



## crank713 (Oct 12, 2008)

churchofsubgenius said:


> Ok, I have another question, is there anything you are "into".....something that might reflect your personality? (i.e. you play instument, love polka, fix doorknobs, skydive, train chinchillas...anything)


I'm pretty obsessed with Apple products (computer company, that is) - not sure if that can really be used


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

you could go as an ipod.

make a signboard out of cardboard and paint it to look like an ipod.


----------



## thisisaric (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm a PC... You’re a MAC? Think you could pull off the MAC guy from the commercials?


----------



## crank713 (Oct 12, 2008)

Not a bad idea considering this website makes it extremely easy - http://www.livecrunch.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/mac_guy_dress_windows.jpg

Though I look nothing like him. I am pretty short and skinny, brown hair. I could get the clothes but that'd be about it.


----------



## Sweetevvrythang (Oct 15, 2008)

you could go as a music pirate... basic pirate costume but with an iPatch, and an iPod in leiu of a sword


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

You could go as a silohuette from the iPod commercials. Wear a turtleneck, long pants, gloves, and shoes - all in black. Paint your face/ears black and use that spray to do your hair. Then carry around a white iPod with your earphones in all night. When someone asks what you are strike a dance pose.


----------



## thisisaric (Sep 17, 2007)

I like that idea Rikki! Wonder if lots of people would pick up on it? Then again I was surprised how many people caught onto my simple costume last year.


----------



## crank713 (Oct 12, 2008)

I wish I could just do a Steve Jobs (jeans, black turtleneck) but I highly doubt anyone would pick up on it and then I'd look like I had no costume.

The iPod idea is good!


----------



## reverb99 (Aug 17, 2008)

You said you are skinny... I once knew a skinny lady that dressed in a light blue sweatsuit and all-white tennis shoes, wrapped a white towel on her head and told people she was a Q-tip. Easy, comfortable AND clever!


----------



## Valkryie (Sep 17, 2008)

crank713 said:


> I'm pretty obsessed with Apple products (computer company, that is) - not sure if that can really be used


There's a couple of good ideas there, like the iPod and the Mac guy from TV. And as a fellow Mac freak, I know you must have some of the Apple stickers that come with Mac products. If you used the "I'm a Mac" guy from TV, you could maybe reinforce the idea with one of those stickers on your lapel. The whole thing would work better if you had a friend going as the PC dude, too. 

Or go a whole other direction with a drippy snotty-looking mask of some type and just call yourself a computer virus. (PC, of course, since we know Macs don't get viruses!)


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

You could go as the next gen i-human, have everything on you labeled ...i-head, i-chest, i-eye, i-shmackel etc...


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

churchofsubgenius said:


> You could go as the next gen i-human, have everything on you labeled ...i-head, i-chest, i-eye, i-shmackel etc...



I like that one a lot.


----------



## crank713 (Oct 12, 2008)

Of course, you must mean iHead, iChest, iEye, iEtc...  (kidding)


----------



## crank713 (Oct 12, 2008)

So do you think the "Mac Guy" would be a decent costume or would people give me crap because it is basically just an every day outfit?


----------



## crank713 (Oct 12, 2008)

What is the closest anyone has seen of a costume to the one worn by Donnie in Donnie Darko (the skeleton one)? I really really want that because I love that movie but I know that the exact costume is impossible to find. So I'm wondering what is the closest I could get? Has anyone seen anything that would be even a decent version?


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

crank713 said:


> So do you think the "Mac Guy" would be a decent costume or would people give me crap because it is basically just an every day outfit?


To be honest, I probably wouldnt get it and I see the commercials all the time. I like the iHuman idea. Have you seen then SNL skit where every thing is a iSomething (shoes, and a bunch of other items I can't remember). If I find the clip I'll post the link.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

crank713 said:


> So do you think the "Mac Guy" would be a decent costume or would people give me crap because it is basically just an every day outfit?


If you would show up like that to our party we would dress you up in toilet paper rolls, saran wrap and duct tape.....not because we have Mac issues....it's just a lame costume.


----------



## crank713 (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay well that's good to know. I kind of had a feeling something like that would not be well-received.

Is the Donnie Darko thing a possibility (skeleton outfit) or is it unlikely that I will be able to find a decent one anywhere in this time?


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

crank713 said:


> Okay well that's good to know. I kind of had a feeling something like that would not be well-received.
> 
> Is the Donnie Darko thing a possibility (skeleton outfit) or is it unlikely that I will be able to find a decent one anywhere in this time?


I started watching the movie this weekend but didn't get to the scene where he wears the outfit, I assume it just this shirt and a grey hooded sweatshirt?


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Not sure what your resources are around where you live.
The well known Halloween costume shops on line- might be an iffy affair at this point of time.
The skeleton costumes might be hard to find on line or otherwise.
But if you have a Spencer's or Hot Topic they might at least have the skeleton T-shirt that you could pair with a grey hoodie. The paints portion you could maybe just make yourself using a pair of black sweats or black jean and do an "iron" on skeleton bones that you cut out of white material. ( you could actually do the whole skeletal thing iron on to black clothing if you can draw or use your computuer skills to make a pattern - cut it out of material and get the Iron on hemming tape) 
You can always check Ebay- for skeleton costume or T-shirts. Alot of the sellers will quick ship.
But timing is everything, and its a little late. It can be done. Just whether you have the resources and inclination. Good Luck !


----------



## Celebrate (Oct 20, 2008)

I like the iPod idea. Do you sing


----------



## crank713 (Oct 12, 2008)

churchofsubgenius said:


> I started watching the movie this weekend but didn't get to the scene where he wears the outfit, I assume it just this shirt and a grey hooded sweatshirt?


Yes but there is also a pants-portion.


----------



## crank713 (Oct 12, 2008)

No; do you mean as an actual iPod (how would I do that?) or as the black silhouette idea?


----------

